# Forbes: "Milan-Louis Vuitton, possibile trattativa. I benefici."



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2020)

*Forbes: "Milan-Louis Vuitton, possibile trattativa. I benefici."*

Nonostante la smentita di Bernard Arnault, il Forbes rilancia ancora le voci sulla cessione del Milan al gruppo LVMH.
La rivista conferma l'esistenza di una trattativa per l'acquisizione del club rossonero e sottolinea i benefici che il mondo dello sport ne ricaverebbe.
LVMH è pronto a fare un ulteriore salto di qualità per espandere in maniera ancora più importante il suo brand, abbandonando i rapporti con i tradizionali marchi di abbigliamento sportivo.
LVMH vorrebbe lanciare la sua linea e legarla al club in suo possesso, il Milan, per sbaragliare la concorrenza.

*Edit: L'articolo è stato aggiornato con i condizionali.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2020)

L'articolo del magazine è nuovo, ma bisognerebbe capire se è stato scritto prima della smentita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nonostante la smentita di Bernard Arnault, il Forbes rilancia ancora le voci sulla cessione del Milan al gruppo LVMH.
> La rivista conferma l'esistenza di una trattativa per l'acquisizione del club rossonero e sottolinea i benefici che il mondo dello sport ne ricaverebbe.
> LVMH è pronto a fare un ulteriore salto di qualità per espandere in maniera ancora più importante il suo brand, abbandonando i rapporti con i tradizionali marchi di abbigliamento sportivo.
> LVMH vorrebbe lanciare la sua linea e legarla al club in suo possesso, il Milan, per sbaragliare la concorrenza.



E aggiungo una cosa che non sapevo neanche io prima di ieri sera, Arnault negó l acquisizione di Tiffany fino a 30 giorni prima del closing. Verità o mera illusione ?


----------



## sunburn (31 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E aggiungo una cosa che non sapevo neanche io prima di ieri sera, Arnault negó l acquisizione di Tiffany fino a 30 giorni prima del closing. Verità o mera illusione ?


Mera illusione(e una delle tante fake news), direi. 
"In light of recent market rumours, the LVMH Group confirms that it has held preliminary discussions regarding a possible transaction with Tiffany. There can be no assurance that these discussions will result in any agreement"(comunicato diffuso ai tempi da LVMH).
Dopo un mesetto ci fu il closing.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'articolo del magazine è nuovo, ma bisognerebbe capire se è stato scritto prima della smentita.



In caso non fosse stato scritto prima potremmo sperare?


----------



## gemy (31 Gennaio 2020)

comunque i signori Arnault hanno smentito qualsiasi trattativa quindi qualcuno sta mentendo spero siano gli Arnault


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In caso non fosse stato scritto prima potremmo sperare?



Sì perché Forbes sarebbe fonte accreditata. Tra l'altro è il magazine che aggiorna ogni mese la classifica dei super ricchi, con i dati ufficiali di Louis Vuitton.

Ma ripeto, io temo sia stato scritto prima della smentita.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2020)

gemy ha scritto:


> comunque i signori Arnault hanno smentito qualsiasi trattativa quindi qualcuno sta mentendo spero siano gli Arnault



Non capisco infatti perché Forbes dovrebbe mettersi a sparare panzane come un Piscitiello qualsiasi, quali interessi ne avrebbero.... a meno che l’articolo di Forbes non risalga a prima della smentita.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì perché Forbes sarebbe fonte accreditata. Tra l'altro è il magazine che aggiorna ogni mese la classifica dei super ricchi, con i dati ufficiali di Louis Vuitton.



Si sì, so che Forbes aggiorna ogni mese la classifica dei ricconi, mi chiedevo però in merito a queste notizie.... speriamo bene, va.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nonostante la smentita di Bernard Arnault, il Forbes rilancia ancora le voci sulla cessione del Milan al gruppo LVMH.
> La rivista conferma l'esistenza di una trattativa per l'acquisizione del club rossonero e sottolinea i benefici che il mondo dello sport ne ricaverebbe.
> LVMH è pronto a fare un ulteriore salto di qualità per espandere in maniera ancora più importante il suo brand, abbandonando i rapporti con i tradizionali marchi di abbigliamento sportivo.
> LVMH vorrebbe lanciare la sua linea e legarla al club in suo possesso, il Milan, per sbaragliare la concorrenza.



ho letto l'articolo scritto da Micheal Gale, a parte rilanciar i rumors su LVMH, l'articolo vuole spiegare perché un brand del lusso avrebbe 1000 ragioni per acquistare il Milan. Interessante.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2020)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Lo voglia Iddio.
Possiamo sperare.

.


----------



## earl22 (31 Gennaio 2020)

io sono convinto che una volta dato il via libera alla costruzione dello stadio, elliot vende, ad arnoult o altri. 
anche questo mercato di gennaio lascia qualche segnale in un nuovo cambio di proprietà.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lo voglia Iddio.
> 
> Possiamo sperare.
> 
> .




la speranza è l'ultima a morire, ma mi sembra molto improbabile dopo tutte le smentite ufficiali. Non siamo al bar, LVMH è una società quotata.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> la speranza è l'ultima a morire, ma mi sembra molto improbabile dopo tutte le smentite ufficiali. Non siamo al bar, LVMH è una società quotata.



Ok ma mi sembra strano che Forbes si metta a sparare boiate come un giornalaio da 800 euro al mese qualunque.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2020)

L'articolo è stato aggiornato con i condizionali proprio mentre lo stiamo leggendo. LOL.

_
AC Milan, a historically significant soccer/football team in Italy, *has been reportedly *negotiating with, and *may* soon be owned by the most significant luxury conglomerate in the world, LVMH. _


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'articolo è stato aggiornato con i condizionali proprio mentre lo stiamo leggendo. LOL.
> 
> _
> AC Milan, a historically significant soccer/football team in Italy, *has been reportedly *negotiating with, and *may* soon be owned by the most significant luxury conglomerate in the world, LVMH. _



Presto interverrà Macron in persona a smentire categoricamente tutto, mi sa. Quando c’è una buona notizia che riguarda il Milan anche Donald Trump si muove a smentire.

Questa però non è una smentita, per fortuna, quindi speriamo che Forbes abbia in mano qualcosa, se anche Forbes si mette a sparare boiate da inzaiderrr di tuidddderrr non ne usciamo più.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nonostante la smentita di Bernard Arnault, il Forbes rilancia ancora le voci sulla cessione del Milan al gruppo LVMH.
> La rivista conferma l'esistenza di una trattativa per l'acquisizione del club rossonero e sottolinea i benefici che il mondo dello sport ne ricaverebbe.
> LVMH è pronto a fare un ulteriore salto di qualità per espandere in maniera ancora più importante il suo brand, abbandonando i rapporti con i tradizionali marchi di abbigliamento sportivo.
> LVMH vorrebbe lanciare la sua linea e legarla al club in suo possesso, il Milan, per sbaragliare la concorrenza.
> ...



.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ok ma mi sembra strano che Forbes si metta a sparare boiate come un giornalaio da 800 euro al mese qualunque.



ho letto l'articolo, vero le prime due righe dicono che il Milan verrà presto acquisito da LVMH ma poi dice (anhe nel titolo) dei rumors di mercato o dalla potenziale acquisizione ecc...comunque tutto l'articolo si basa su strategie economiche / aziendali nell' era digitale più che sull'acquisizione del Milan che è solo il pretesto per l'articolo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ho letto l'articolo, vero le prime due righe dicono che il Milan verrà presto acquisito da LVMH ma poi dice (anhe nel titolo) dei rumors di mercato o dalla potenziale acquisizione ecc...comunque tutto l'articolo si basa su strategie economiche / aziendali nell' era digitale più che sull'acquisizione del Milan che è solo il pretesto per l'articolo.



Guarda ora... incredibile, hanno modificato quelle prime righe proprio adesso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ho letto l'articolo, vero le prime due righe dicono che il Milan verrà presto acquisito da LVMH ma poi dice (anhe nel titolo) dei rumors di mercato o dalla potenziale acquisizione ecc...comunque tutto l'articolo si basa su strategie economiche / aziendali nell' era digitale più che sull'acquisizione del Milan che è solo il pretesto per l'articolo.



Vedremo, anche se la storia che sia tutto un “mistero italiano” senza alcuna base mi ha sempre puzzato parecchio. Cioè boh, tutti questi mesi su una frottola totale... fosse così siano stramaledetti i giornalai.

Illuderci così equivale a sventolare una succosa costata seppellita da una montagna di patate fritte davanti al muso di un carcerato in una cella nord coreana tenuto a regime di 200 calorie giornaliere, per poi farla sparire beffardamente appena questi vi si avvicina.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Guarda ora... incredibile, hanno modificato quelle prime righe proprio adesso



Verissimo. Il WILL soon be owned si è trasformato in MAY soon be owned. 

AC Milan, a historically significant soccer/football team in Italy, *has been reportedly negotiating *with, and *may* soon be owned by the most significant luxury conglomerate in the world, LVMH


----------



## Zanc9 (31 Gennaio 2020)

C'è la possibilità che sappiano dell'acquisizione ma non si esprimano in termini sicuri per evitare problemi legali...oppure restiamo dei barboni punto.


----------



## Gunnar67 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> la speranza è l'ultima a morire, ma mi sembra molto improbabile dopo tutte le smentite ufficiali. Non siamo al bar, LVMH è una società quotata.



Eh gia'. Meno male che c'e' ancora qualcuno ancorato alla realta'.


----------



## Raryof (31 Gennaio 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> C'è la possibilità che sappiano dell'acquisizione ma non si esprimano in termini sicuri per evitare problemi legali...oppure restiamo dei barboni punto.



Ma è ovvio, a questi livelli, con quel giro di affari, il Milan è già stato venduto da qualche mese, conferma ne è lo smantellamento totale di questi mesi, lo sgravamento dei costi e la presunta smentita con complimenti idolotranti annessi dello stesso Bernardo.
Perché dico questo? perché Elliott quando ha cercato di rivalorizzare il club con alcuni acquisti importanti (70 mln l'anno scorso, 35 subito per Wtorek) probabilmente non aveva nessuna certezza di poter vendere il club al più ricco di tutti, infatti andammo incontro al disastro e all'esclusione dall'Europa dei cojons, si parlava solo di nuovo stadio.
Ora, dopo tanti mesi in cui se ne parla, con lo stadio che dovrebbe essere approvato a breve, con tanto di smentita e soprattutto dopo che ne ha parlato Forbes con termini tutti loro si può dire che qualcosa non solo c'è, c'è già stato.
Come diceva Milan 1899, a Milano non è che puoi investire devi investire, il Milan è in mano a degli strozzini, è un brand fortissimo in Italia e nel mondo, ad 1 mlrd è praticamente regalato se lo stadio è compreso, non vedo come possa venire schifato così facilmente in attesa che arrivi il pirletta ala Commisso di turno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nonostante la smentita di Bernard Arnault, il Forbes rilancia ancora le voci sulla cessione del Milan al gruppo LVMH.
> La rivista conferma l'esistenza di una trattativa per l'acquisizione del club rossonero e sottolinea i benefici che il mondo dello sport ne ricaverebbe.
> LVMH è pronto a fare un ulteriore salto di qualità per espandere in maniera ancora più importante il suo brand, abbandonando i rapporti con i tradizionali marchi di abbigliamento sportivo.
> LVMH vorrebbe lanciare la sua linea e legarla al club in suo possesso, il Milan, per sbaragliare la concorrenza.
> ...



.


----------



## sacchino (31 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nonostante la smentita di Bernard Arnault, il Forbes rilancia ancora le voci sulla cessione del Milan al gruppo LVMH.
> La rivista conferma l'esistenza di una trattativa per l'acquisizione del club rossonero e sottolinea i benefici che il mondo dello sport ne ricaverebbe.
> LVMH è pronto a fare un ulteriore salto di qualità per espandere in maniera ancora più importante il suo brand, abbandonando i rapporti con i tradizionali marchi di abbigliamento sportivo.
> LVMH vorrebbe lanciare la sua linea e legarla al club in suo possesso, il Milan, per sbaragliare la concorrenza.
> ...



Aggiorna anche Vitton con Vuitton perchè il primo è un cinese che produce borse da vendere in spiaggia spacciate per originali e quindi è molto probabile che diventi il prossimo proprietario del Milan.


----------



## Zanc9 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio, a questi livelli, con quel giro di affari, il Milan è già stato venduto da qualche mese, conferma ne è lo smantellamento totale di questi mesi, lo sgravamento dei costi e la presunta smentita con complimenti idolotranti annessi dello stesso Bernardo.
> Perché dico questo? perché Elliott quando ha cercato di rivalorizzare il club con alcuni acquisti importanti (70 mln l'anno scorso, 35 subito per Wtorek) probabilmente non aveva nessuna certezza di poter vendere il club al più ricco di tutti, infatti andammo incontro al disastro e all'esclusione dall'Europa dei cojons, si parlava solo di nuovo stadio.
> Ora, dopo tanti mesi in cui se ne parla, con lo stadio che dovrebbe essere approvato a breve, con tanto di smentita e soprattutto dopo che ne ha parlato Forbes con termini tutti loro si può dire che qualcosa non solo c'è, c'è già stato.
> Come diceva Milan 1899, a Milano non è che puoi investire devi investire, il Milan è in mano a degli strozzini, è un brand fortissimo in Italia e nel mondo, ad 1 mlrd è praticamente regalato se lo stadio è compreso, non vedo come possa venire schifato così facilmente in attesa che arrivi il pirletta ala Commisso di turno.



Sono meno ottimista di te, ma è uno scenario possibile


----------



## __king george__ (31 Gennaio 2020)

ma non può essere che c'è stato davvero qualcosa (ed ecco perché tutte le voci) ma poi è saltato e da qui le smentite secche...

forse andrebbe ricollocato temporalmente in maniera diversa questa vicenda...perché a noi sono arrivate in concomitanza voci di trattativa e smentita ma magari la trattativa è iniziata ben prima


----------



## Casnop (31 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nonostante la smentita di Bernard Arnault, il Forbes rilancia ancora le voci sulla cessione del Milan al gruppo LVMH.
> La rivista conferma l'esistenza di una trattativa per l'acquisizione del club rossonero e sottolinea i benefici che il mondo dello sport ne ricaverebbe.
> LVMH è pronto a fare un ulteriore salto di qualità per espandere in maniera ancora più importante il suo brand, abbandonando i rapporti con i tradizionali marchi di abbigliamento sportivo.
> LVMH vorrebbe lanciare la sua linea e legarla al club in suo possesso, il Milan, per sbaragliare la concorrenza.
> ...


Letto l'articolo nella versione originaria, asseriva di accordi conclusi da LVMH per l'acquisizione del controllo del club. Toni netti, su fatti storici, a firma di Micheal Gale, pubblicista in materia di industria del digitale negli Usa. In mattinata, è arrivato il maldestro editing di Forbes, con l'utilizzo del modo condizionale nelle frasi. Da Parigi saranno arrivate serie minacce di revoca degli investimenti pubblicitari della ultraholding alla patinata rivista newyorkese... Gli Arnault non la stanno raccontando giusta.


----------



## sacchino (31 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nonostante la smentita di Bernard Arnault, il Forbes rilancia ancora le voci sulla cessione del Milan al gruppo LVMH.
> La rivista conferma l'esistenza di una trattativa per l'acquisizione del club rossonero e sottolinea i benefici che il mondo dello sport ne ricaverebbe.
> LVMH è pronto a fare un ulteriore salto di qualità per espandere in maniera ancora più importante il suo brand, abbandonando i rapporti con i tradizionali marchi di abbigliamento sportivo.
> LVMH vorrebbe lanciare la sua linea e legarla al club in suo possesso, il Milan, per sbaragliare la concorrenza.
> ...



A questo punto mi viene da pensare che le voci di un interesse da parte di Arnault le abbia messe in giro Elliott.


----------

